# avião (beleza)



## GamblingCamel

> *TODA BOA * ( Composição : Psirico ; Cantora : Ivete Sangalo )
> 
> Pele bronzeada mulher brasileira a coisa mais linda
> Chamada de avião corpo de violão a maior obra prima
> 
> *TRISTE* ( Composição: Antonio Carlos Jobim )
> 
> Tua beleza é um avião / Demais pr'um pobre coração
> Que pára pra te ver passar / Só pra me maltratar
> Triste é viver na solidão...



AVIÃO (slang, BrPt) ~~ Mulher bonita e de corpo bem-feito

From an EN perspective, airplane or jet is definitely not a word used to describe an attractive woman (of course, I understand that figurative language is often unexplainable).  Is there an interesting etymological story that goes along with the word_ avião_?

In AmEn slang, it's possible to say that a full-figured, voluptuous woman is " built like a brick house, as in the famous Commodores  song.  But it's very much a slang term -- rarely if ever used by most people.

How common is "avião"? Can you give examples of how it might be used in ordinary conversation?
I'm also wondering if it refers to a particular type/shape of female beauty. And in the definition above, what does "mulher bonita" mean exactly?


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:
			
		

> How common is "avião"?


Posso te dizer que eu não usaria, e acharia estranho se alguém da minha escola usasse. Portanto, deve ser pouco comum entre adolescentes (13-18 anos), e, apesar de eu definitivamente já ter ouvido a palavra, creio que tenha sido quando me ensinaram o que significava.

Quanto às outras perguntas, espere os outros nativos responderem, que devem ter coisas a acrescentar.

P.S.: ops, meu último PS estava errado. Eu quis dizer que é mais comum "corpo de *violão*", não de "avião".


----------



## Macunaíma

Avião para se referir a mulher gostosa (aqui a gente diz gostosa mesmo) é meio datado, mas ainda se ouve. Hoje em dia, no Rio de Janeiro - onde é da etiqueta local ser bastante sutil para se referir a senhoritas calipígias -, o termo mais usado é "cavala". Juro que é. Potranca (young, untamed mare) é outro termo que se ouve indigenamente por estas plagas.*

*hoje estou inspirado.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Macunaíma said:


> Avião para se referir a mulher gostosa (*aqui a gente diz gostosa mesmo*) é meio datado, mas ainda se ouve. Hoje em dia, no Rio de Janeiro - onde é da etiqueta local ser bastante sutil para se referir a senhoritas calipígias -, o termo mais usado é "cavala". Juro que é. Potranca (young, untamed mare) é outro termo que se ouve indigenamente por estas plagas.*
> 
> *hoje estou inspirado.


Aqui também.


----------



## Joca

MugenKaosu said:


> Aqui também.


 
Mas aqui onde? 

Para mulher gostosa (desculpem-me as feministas), também se diz "poderosa".


----------



## MugenKaosu

Joca said:


> Mas aqui onde?
> 
> Para mulher gostosa (desculpem-me as feministas), também se diz "poderosa".


Se me permitem usar a linguagem informal: *Puts!!* É mesmo! Esqueci que minha "location" diz somente "Brazil" e não "São Paulo, Brazil".

Vou arrumar isso agora mesmo.


----------



## Macunaíma

MugenKaosu said:


> Aqui também.



Sim, é universal no Brasil (oxímoro?). Até em Minas Gerais, último reduto das moças casadoiras, se diz que a Sheila Carvalho (ovelha negra) é "gostosa demais da conta, sô!".


----------



## Macunaíma

Joca said:


> Para mulher gostosa (desculpem-me as feministas), também se diz "poderosa".



O feminismo faliu. Veja Marta Suplicy e outras feministas de escol* aderindo _en masse _à cirurgia plástica. 

Mas, voltando ao que nos traz aqui, "poderosa" parece coisa de cabeleireiro dizer à cliente. 

*hoje eu tô que tô!


----------



## MugenKaosu

Macunaíma said:


> O feminismo faliu. Veja Marta Suplicy e outras feministas de escol* aderindo _en masse _à cirurgia plástica.
> 
> Mas, voltando ao que nós traz aqui, *"poderosa" parece coisa de cabeleireiro dizer à cliente*.
> 
> *hoje eu tô que tô!


Concordo. 

Acho que "poderosa", pelo menos na linguagem cotidiana, parece coisa de homens de preferência sexual duvidosa. (Isso é um estereótipo, mas é bom que o GC saiba desse tipo de coisa, já que faz parte do conhecimento de uma língua.)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> Avião para se referir a mulher gostosa (aqui a gente diz gostosa mesmo) é meio datado, mas ainda se ouve.


I know Jobim is from an earlier generation. But from the WR discussion about "piriguete" (as a "newly redefined" word) I thought that Psirico/Ivete Sangalo might be writing/performing for a contemporary audience. (_aviaõ_ is in the same song as _eu sou piriguete_)

But when _avião_ is used, does it refer physically to a specific type of woman?

_"é universal no Brasil" _


----------



## Macunaíma

MugenKaosu said:


> ... homens de preferência sexual duvidosa.



Você quer dizer gay. Aqui a gente rasga o verbo. 

Se referir a uma mulher como "poderosa" é popular entre os gays (especialmente os de sexualidade nada duvidosa).

- _Noooosa, ficou liiiinda! Poderosa, vitaminaaaadaaaa !!!_


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> But when _avião_ is used, does it refer physically to a specific type of woman?


Minha mãe disse que entende "avião" como "uma mulher bem bonita, que chama a atenção por sua beleza", mas não relaciona a palavra com qualquer *tipo de beleza*, *forma de corpo* etc.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Macunaíma said:


> Você quer dizer gay. Aqui a gente rasga o verbo.
> 
> Se referir a uma mulher como "poderosa" é popular entre os gays (especialmente os de sexualidade nada duvidosa).
> 
> - _Noooosa, ficou liiiinda! Poderosa, vitaminaaaadaaaa !!!_


Sim, pensei em eliminar o eufemismo, mas, por ser comum falar-se dessa maneira, deixei meu _post _como estava.

E sim, eu entendi que você quis dizer que nem sempre "gay" tem "sexualidade duvidosa", o que elimina a lógica do meu eufemismo.


P.S. para o GC: na fala, as pessoas adeptas ao eufemismo normalmente diriam assim: 

"Acho que 'poderosa', pelo menos na linguagem cotidiana, parece coisa de homeeeensss... de preferência sexual, digamos... duvidosa [e diriam isso com um sorriso, talvez]


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Você quer dizer gay. Aqui a gente rasga o verbo.
> 
> Se referir a uma mulher como "poderosa" *é popular entre os gays* (especialmente os de sexualidade nada duvidosa).
> 
> - _Noooosa, ficou liiiinda! Poderosa, vitaminaaaadaaaa !!!_


 

É verdade, mas também não faltam mulheres que se auto-proclamam "poderosas".


----------



## Macunaíma

GamblingCamel said:


> I know Jobim is from an earlier generation. But from the WR discussion about "piriguete" (as a "newly redefined" word) I thought that Psirico/Ivete Sangalo might be writing/performing for a contemporary audience. (_aviaõ_ is in the same song as _eu sou piriguete_)
> 
> But when _avião_ is used, does it refer physically to a specific type of woman?
> 
> _"é universal no Brasil" _



Você tem um gosto musical bastante eclético e abrangente. Psirico me pareceu nome de doença venérea, mas, pesquisando, vi que se tratava de uma banda. 

Às vezes os compositores recorrem a uma palavra apenas pela rima. Acho que não é o caso de "avião" porque essa palavra continua tendo o sentido de "mulher voluptuosa e bem fornida de carnes" (how antiquated can you get?), só que "avião" nesse sentido vem sendo abandonado pelas novas gerações.


----------



## William Stein

Macunaíma said:


> Você tem um gosto musical bastante eclético e abrangente. Psirico me pareceu nome de doença venérea, mas, pesquisando, vi que se tratava de uma banda.
> 
> Às vezes os compositores recorrem a uma palavra apenas pela rima. Acho que não é o caso de "avião" porque essa palavra continua tendo o sentido de "mulher voluptuosa e bem fornida de carnes" (how antiquated can you get?), só que "avião" nesse sentido vem sendo abandonado pelas novas gerações.


 
The question is what "chamada" means here: "chamada de avião, corpo de..."
Maybe it means that Brazilian women "chamão a atencião como um avião"


----------



## MugenKaosu

William Stein said:


> The question is what "chamada" means here: "chamada de avião, corpo de..."
> Maybe it means that Brazilian women "chamão a atencião como um avião"


Baseando-me apenas no trecho transcrito da música, eu diria que "chamada" é particípio do verbo "chamar". 
Exemplos: 
Fui chamado para comparecer à escola = chamaram-me para comparecer à escola
Ele foi chamado de idiota = chamaram-no de idiota
(é) Chamada de avião = chamam-na de avião


----------



## William Stein

MugenKaosu said:


> Baseando-me apenas no trecho transcrito da música, eu diria que "chamada" é particípio do verbo "chamar".
> Exemplos:
> Fui chamado para comparecer à escola = chamaram-me para comparecer à escola
> Ele foi chamado de idiota = chamaram-no de idiota
> (é) Chamada de avião = chamam-na de avião


 
So it just means this?: Called an airplane, body of a violin...


----------



## englishmania

This reminds me of one of those cheap comments...
_És como um helicóptero: gira e boa.

_EurPT


----------



## MugenKaosu

William Stein said:


> So it just means this?: Called an airplane, body of a guitar...


Numa tradução literal, sim. Mas em inglês não há o sentido desejado, pois "airplane" não pode ser usado para qualificar uma mulher como bonita.


----------



## Audie

Macunaíma said:


> Você quer dizer gay. Aqui a gente rasga o verbo.
> 
> Se referir a uma mulher como "poderosa" é popular entre os gays (especialmente os de sexualidade nada duvidosa).
> 
> - _Noooosa, ficou liiiinda! Podero*oooooooo*sa, vitaminaaaadaaaa !!!_


A quantidade de "o" é diretamente proporcional à tendência mais, digamos, efusiva da criatura que elogia.


MugenKaosu said:


> Aqui também.


Aqui também o quê? Você se refere ao "_cavala_"?


englishmania said:


> This reminds me of one of those cheap comments...
> _És como um helicóptero: gira e boa.
> 
> _EurPT


 "_Boa_" para vocês tem o mesmo sentido que tem para nós ("gostosa")?


----------



## englishmania

Audierunt said:


> "_Boa_" para vocês tem o mesmo sentido que tem para nós (gostosa, voluptuosa)?


Sim, (toda)boa. (here _boa_=_voa_)
E _gira_ significa _bonita_.


----------



## William Stein

Aha, violin is "violino". 

Englishmaniam do you know this joke?:
Um americano chega ao Brasil e diz ao seu amigo brasileiro: "Olha, uma helicóptero"
- UM helicóptero, corregeu o amigo.
- Puxa, você tem a vista boa! responde o americano.


----------



## englishmania

Não conhecia... mas pergunto-me se se usa mesmo esse termo assim tão frequentemente em Portugal (só conheço no contexto da piada que referi). Parece-me que não, mas não sei, não sou homem.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Audierunt said:


> Aqui também o quê? Você se refere ao "_cavala_"?


Não, referia-me ao uso do termo "gostosa". (Coloquei em negrito a parte do _quote _a que me referia.)


----------



## William Stein

englishmania said:


> Sim, (toda)boa. (here _boa_=_voa_)
> E _gira_ significa _bonita_.


 How can boa = voa? Do you pronounce b and v the same in your region, like in Spanish?


----------



## englishmania

William Stein said:


> How can boa = voa? Do you pronounce b and v the same in your region, like in Spanish?



In the north of Portugal _v_ is usually/sometimes pronounced as _b_ in informal conversations.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> Você tem um gosto musical bastante eclético e abrangente. Psirico me pareceu nome de doença venérea, mas, pesquisando, vi que se tratava de uma banda.
> 
> Mas, voltando ao que nos traz aqui, "poderosa" parece coisa de cabeleireiro dizer à cliente.



Haha @ "nome de doença venérea".
Yes, I do have eclectic tastes. 
And as I am a big fan of _Ti Ti Ti 2010_, I also know about Brazilian "cabeleireiros."


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Não conhecia... mas pergunto-me se se usa mesmo esse termo assim tão frequentemente em Portugal (só conheço no contexto da piada que referi). Parece-me que não, mas não sei, não sou homem.


 
Também acho que não mas, de qualquer modo, não faz parte da minha artilharia. É certo que já sou um bocado entradote e, consequentemente, alguns dos meus canhões são de carregar pela boca, mas parece-me que me sairia o tiro pela culatra se tentasse conquistar uma mulher com piropos sobre '_helicópteros_'. É claro que quem inventou a piada, que certamente será do Porto, tinha de usar '_gira_' e '_boa_' para conseguir um trocadilho, mas a verdade é que os dois termos não andam frequentemente associados. '_Boa_' tem uma conotação muito mais carnal do que '_gira_', que quase sempre é apenas a mulher bonitinha, não a bomba sexual e, na mente da maioria dos homens, que, aliás, costuma ser acusada de ser bastante focada, direccional e de horizonte limitado, esta última característica é suficiente para obnubilar a outra. _Penso eu de que_...


----------



## englishmania

Ahah faz sentido, mas não acho nada impossível associá-los. Pode querer dizer que a mulher é _gira _de cara e _boa_ de corpo. Não  querendo desenvolver muito, há quem tenha boas formas e uma cara de fugir. 

Na minha opinião, _gira_ é ser bonita de cara, o que é positivo. Não considero um adjectivo negativo (ex.: Ele/Ela é super giro/a). Talvez seja mais usado entre os jovens e comece a soar mais depreciativo à medida que a idade vai avançando. Já diferente é "engraçada", que considero um adjectivo menos positivo (quando se refere à beleza física e não à personalidade). Esse é que associo a "bonitinha".


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Também acho que não mas, de qualquer modo, não faz parte da minha artilharia. É certo que já sou um bocado entradote e, consequentemente, alguns dos meus canhões são de carregar pela boca, mas parece-me que me sairia o tiro pela culatra se tentasse conquistar uma mulher com piropos sobre '_helicópteros_'. É claro que quem inventou a piada, que certamente será do Porto, tinha de usar '_gira_' e '_boa_' para conseguir um trocadilho, mas a verdade é que os dois termos não andam frequentemente associados. '_Boa_' tem uma conotação muito mais carnal do que '_gira_', que quase sempre é apenas a mulher bonitinha, não a bomba sexual e, na mente da maioria dos homens, que, aliás, costuma ser acusada de ser bastante focada, direccional e de horizonte limitado, esta última característica é suficiente para obnubilar a outra. _Penso eu de que_...


Para entender todo esse vocabulário bélico, só com meses de pesquisa em sites portugueses...


englishmania said:


> Ahah faz sentido, mas não acho nada impossível associá-los. Pode querer dizer que a mulher é _gira _de cara e _boa_ de corpo. Não  querendo desenvolver muito, há quem tenha boas formas e uma cara de fugir.


'_Cara de fugir_'  
Começo a pensar que '_boa_' no Brasil tem alguma diferença de '_boa_' em Portugal. Acho que aqui só se refere às formas. Por isso, apaguei o '_voluptuosa_' do meu post #21.


----------



## englishmania

Aqui também só se refere às formas. É uma pessoa fisicamente atraente.
E o português permite aquelas subtilezas - uma boa mulher/mulher boa.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Ahah faz sentido, mas não acho nada impossível associá-los. Pode querer dizer que a mulher é _gira _de cara e _boa_ de corpo. Não querendo desenvolver muito, há quem tenha boas formas e uma cara de fugir.


 
Pois, eu geralmente avalio como um todo. No caso que diz, o avaliador está a examiná-la com olho clínico, na melhor hipótese, ou a dividi-la em postas, como se fosse um carniceiro, que não me parece uma perspectiva particularmente interessante. Livra!



englishmania said:


> Na minha opinião, _gira_ é ser bonita de cara, o que é positivo. Não considero um adjectivo negativo (ex.: Ele/Ela é super giro/a). Talvez seja mais usado entre os jovens e comece a soar mais depreciativo à medida que a idade vai avançando. Já diferente é "engraçada", que considero um adjectivo menos positivo (quando se refere à beleza física e não à personalidade). Esse é que associo a "bonitinha".


 
Não faço propriamente distinção entre '_gira_' e '_engraçada_' (palavras das quais, pessoalmente, só conheço o feminino) e nenhuma das duas é, no meu entender, depreciativa. É certo que '_gira_' se refere mais frequentemente à cara, mas também é certo que essa é a parte mais exposta, aquela que permite uma avaliação mais directa e fidedigna, não é?


----------



## marta12

Em Portugal, os homens em conversas entre eles, uasam também avião para dizerem que uma mulher é bonita, ou gira, ou boa.

-Já viste aquela? que grande avião!
- meu, já viste aquele avião?


----------



## englishmania

Carfer, continuo a achar que não há estranheza em associar "gira e boa". 
Uma rapariga podia dizer "Ele é mesmo giro! E todo bom".


----------



## marta12

....mas não diz, englishmania

Basta dizer: Ele é bom todos os dias! e fica tudo dito.
Acho que nós não dizemos de um homem que ele é «todo bom».


----------



## englishmania

Bem, eu discordo... E "dizemos", sim. Pode ser uma questão geracional e/ou regional, mais uma vez, mas sempre ouvi isso.


----------



## marta12

deve ser geracional...


----------



## Istriano

englishmania said:


> In the north of Portugal _v_ is usually/sometimes pronounced as _b_ in informal conversations.



And in Central Portugal, b, d, g after vowels (and sometimes even after some consonants)
are many times pronounced as [β],  [ð], [ɣ], as in Spanish.
Ouvi muito em Portu[ɣ]al. 

Sometimes I heard _Lisboa _as _Lijwoa_, because they pronounce it with [β] (which sounds close to [w]).
(Mas pelo menos não falavam _Lisboua _como em S. Paulo  ).


----------

